# Turning a Remington "jam master" into a true Woodsmaster



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 11, 2018)

So my wifes dad gave her her first deer rifle. It's a 1978 Remington 742 "Woodsmaster" in .30-06. It was only fired 4 times and came with the original 2 boxes of ammo bought with it with the 4 rounds missing. I'm a machiist and have been gunsmithing for nearly 20 years, so I have dealt with many Many of these rifles. The majority of their problems came from poor maintence, so it was nice to get ahold of one that is in pretty much new condition. We decided to take it one step further before it goes out for its first season Ever.
Here's what I've done:
-squared the muzzle
-cut a recessed 11 degree crown
-threaded 5/8-24
- machined a muzzle brake from 17-4 stainless and flame colored
-machined an extended length scope base
-drilled and tapped the receiver for over-sized mounting screws
-polished the guide rod and bead blasted the spring
-hand lapped the bolt and receiver with 1200 grit clover compound
-squared the bolt face to the breech and lapped the locking lugs to the chamber lugs
-lapped the action bars to the receiver

Next is a trigger job and then its down to accessories. Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Why bead blast the spring?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 11, 2018)

mallardsx2 said:


> Why bead blast the spring?


A- because it was a little rusty and B- I believe the soft finish after bead blasting holds oil and reduces friction.?


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 11, 2018)

I highly recommend Timney’s trigger fix kit. I have one in my 742, 870’ and 11 87.  No creep and breaks crisp @ 2.5 lbs


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 11, 2018)

WishboneW said:


> I highly recommend Timney’s trigger fix kit. I have one in my 742, 870’ and 11 87.  No creep and breaks crisp @ 2.5 lbs


Maybe in the future. My wife is still a new hunter so I don't want to turn her loose with a trigger that light yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2018)

That's going to be a sweet platform when you are done. Any plans for a new stock?


----------



## Timberman (Jul 12, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## WishboneW (Jul 12, 2018)

Timney’s kit comes with 3 springs.  2.5 is the lightest


----------



## Mattval (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice


----------



## nmurph (Jul 18, 2018)

Why a MB on a gun as soft- shooting as a 742?

I have my dad's 742 30-06. He hunted with it for two decades bf he bought a 700. It probably doesn't have 200 shots on it and it hasn't been shot in many years. It sits lonely in the back of the safe, waiting for me to get it to the smith for a tune up.

Nice work,  BTW.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 18, 2018)

This is my wifes rifle. I'm just making it as comfortable and cool for her as I can.?


----------



## nmurph (Jul 19, 2018)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> This is my wifes rifle. I'm just making it as comfortable and cool for her as I can.?



Smart man!... but then again,  there's the increase in noise.

BTW, that's about the same model year as my dad's. He killed quite a few deer with it but got tired of the jamming. I don't think he ever used it again after he got his 700 .270. A good cleaning would probably help its reliability.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 19, 2018)

nmurph said:


> Smart man!... but then again,  there's the increase in noise.
> 
> BTW, that's about the same model year as my dad's. He killed quite a few deer with it but got tired of the jamming. I don't think he ever used it again after he got his 700 .270. A good cleaning would probably help its reliability.[/QUOTE
> Coincidentally,  my wife is deaf. My rifle came with a permanent brake. As for jamming. I've worked on dozens of 742s and the problems were 95% due to lack of cleaning


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 28, 2018)

A shop I used to work at, I would clean firearms for customers from time to time.  Worst, filthiest, rustiest rifles I had folks bring in were 742's.  I would usually hear, "It was my Grandad's, then my Dad's, now it's mine.  Keeps jammin'.....don't think it's ever been cleaned."


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2018)

Here's a peek of the finished rifle. I have a friend in the industry making her one of his signature Rhodesian scout rifle slings and stock cuff.


----------



## doublebarrel (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice!!!! BB


----------



## ScottA (Aug 15, 2018)

You do nice work!


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice work. I had one of those in the early 70's in '06. I used RCBS small based dies and had 24 empty 30 caliber bullet boxes when I sold it. This doesn't include the factory rounds I shot to get brass. This rifle ejected the hottest empty case's I've ever seen. For years I had a perfect 06 case outline burned into my right bicep.
I used coffee pot cleaning brushes I bought at the grocery store to clean the chamber after every shooting session. They were nylon and not very stiff but it was all I had and they worked.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 23, 2018)

Very nice !  I have one that my Dad gave me when I was 16yrs old, took I don't know how many deer with it, before I bought a M77 .243 and started hunting clearcuts.  Still have the 742,  maybe I'll get it out and see about getting it refinished ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2018)

Looking great! Those were good old rifles, even if some folks don't like them. My son killed his first deer with an old 742 in '06.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 28, 2018)

Great build !!!!...I love the 742s...I bought one at a Rod and Gun Club in Germany (Army) 1970 and still use it today.....Mine has never given me any jamming problems, and i even handload for it...Did put a Synthetic stock on it several years ago....

Can't wait to see how you build shoots !!!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 29, 2018)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Great build !!!!...I love the 742s...I bought one at a Rod and Gun Club in Germany (Army) 1970 and still use it today.....Mine has never given me any jamming problems, and i even handload for it...Did put a Synthetic stock on it several years ago....
> 
> Can't wait to see how you build shoots !!!


The final pieces are in route as of today. A handmade leather Rhodesian sling and ammo cuff from Andys Leather.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 31, 2018)

The Finished Product.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 31, 2018)

You did a great job!  Thanks for sharing this project with us.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 3, 2018)

That came out awesome!  You do good work!


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Dec 3, 2018)

yep, you got to keep the chamber clean and oiled.
like the man said , don't pick up the spent case right away.
it will surely burn.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 9, 2019)

I love the 742. Best shooting rifle I ever owned. Never missed where I was aiming. I tend to jerk the trigger on a rifle, but never had that problem with my 742. Years ago hunting in TN, I had 2 doe an 1 buck tag to fill the last day of the season. A nice buck chased 12 does across an open field at 125 yards. I dropped the buck and 2 does, and they were running. I hit 2 of them in the heart, and missed the heart on the other one no more than an inch. Sweetest shooting rifle I ever owned. I just bought another like new one last week. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 9, 2019)

My experience is that the long case rounds (.06) tend to jam while the .308 length does not. I shoot that gun in .308 and never have a problem.  2nd one I've owned in the carbine length barrel and would rather hunt with it that my BAR.

Nice work BTW.


----------



## pikehunter (Dec 11, 2019)

Great job start to finish sir.


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Dec 11, 2019)

Let us know how it shoots! Neat project, makes me want to try one.

Ridge Rooster


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Jan 11, 2020)

Picked up a 750 this morning that someone had just traded in at my local gun store. Looks nearly mint but it did have a good bit of powder residue inside the action. It jammed a few times when I was trying it out but I think I left a little to much oil in the gas block? Will give it another try soon.

Have you had a chance to shoot your wifes rifle yet?

Ridge Rooster


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 11, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> View attachment 941723The Finished Product.





cowhornedspike said:


> My experience is that the long case rounds (.06) tend to jam while the .308 length does not. I shoot that gun in .308 and never have a problem.  2nd one I've owned in the carbine length barrel and would rather hunt with it that my BAR.
> 
> Nice work BTW.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 11, 2020)

Question is did she shoot something up with it.
The work is second to none.


----------



## dtala (Jan 12, 2020)

my younger brother had one that would print three shots under an inch at 100 yards


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 21, 2020)

My 742 carbine (30-06) worked well. No jams but then it became very inaccurate.
So I retired it. Maybe someday I see just what has happened.

 Now I use a Tikka in 6.5x55. Best rifle and chambering I've had.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 22, 2020)

Bill Mc said:


> My 742 carbine (30-06) worked well. No jams but then it became very inaccurate.
> So I retired it. Maybe someday I see just what has happened.
> 
> Now I use a Tikka in 6.5x55. Best rifle and chambering I've had.


 
Check the barrel nut. Have seen them loosen up slightly and lose accuracy.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 22, 2020)

I have hunted with a 742 in .308 for about 45 years now.  Put a cheap $69 Tasco on it when new and it still works like a champ.


----------

